

The Great Millennial Car Comeback - timdaub
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/04/millennials-not-so-cheap-after-all/391026/?single_page=true

======
timdaub
Just yesterday, we had a great discussion on the assumption that Millennials
don't want to own stuff:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9407597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9407597)

